# Pneumatic Nailer



## MIKEGOUGH1 (Dec 2, 2006)

I am looking to purchase a new framing nailer. It looks like most of them handle nails from 2" to 3 1/2". Price ranges from Central Pneumatic at $99 up to some of the better Hitachi or Paslode for around $300. I want to buy a good trouble free nailer, and would rather pay more up front. Any suggestions from experience on which one I should lean towards.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

How often are you going to use it? Do you have an air compressor? If you are going to use it daily, get a Hitachi. If you frame occasionally like I do, look at a Porter Cable FR350.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I agree 100 % with both of Rehabber's recommendations. 
Hitachi for lots of framing... (best running gun for lot's of hard work)
Porter Cable for once in a while....(most tool for your buck, reliable too)


----------



## gedereco (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a HITACHI NR nailer and its great, use to have paslode kept miss firing and nails jam . but been using hitachi for 6 months and no problems as long as you keep it oiled and clean . I use it for framing, decking and cladding buildings, its a very good all round nailer ..plus i got 2 boxes of nails with it ..


----------



## sjrhome (Nov 29, 2006)

I just broke down and bought a paslode. It does mis fire quite a bit, but i love the portability of it.


----------



## HarryHarley (Nov 17, 2006)

MIKEGOUGH1 said:


> I am looking to purchase a new framing nailer. It looks like most of them handle nails from 2" to 3 1/2". Price ranges from Central Pneumatic at $99 up to some of the better Hitachi or Paslode for around $300. I want to buy a good trouble free nailer, and would rather pay more up front. Any suggestions from experience on which one I should lean towards.
> Thanks,
> Mike


I think you get what you pay for, however in my case I got a Central Pneumatic. Granted, I only use occassionally but have had no jams. What I like was it can convert to a 21 or 34 degree "Full" nail head.
I didn't want to use a "clipped" nail head. Make sure you have good access to the correct nails you will be using. I do some fence work, so I settled on only using stainless steel nails. Good luck.


----------



## MIKEGOUGH1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Okay, I have narrowed it down to the Hitachi, now I am trying to decide which model, the NR90AC3 or the NR90AE. The AC3 uses full head nails from 2 3/8" to 3 1/2", the AE from 2" to 3 1/2". The AC3 will handle a larger diameter nail and looks like it may hold more nails. The AE is lighter.
What is the difference between a full head nail and a round head nail?


----------



## sjrhome (Nov 29, 2006)

the difference between a full round head nail and a clipped head nail is as it sounds. The clipped head is a 1/2 moon looking head. Most building codes for new construction require full round heads now, but clipped heads are fine. As long as your not building homes.


----------

